# Sub straight?



## mizblu85 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been reading all over this site about using potting soil/play sand for bedding in Tegu homes, but I can't find what KIND to use. The sand isn't to hard to figure out. So what KIND of potting soil should I buy? There are a butt load out there....


----------



## reaper44 (Apr 7, 2014)

i am about to do this same thing in my enclosure, from what i have read, it is play sand (washed thouroghly) potting soil (Miracle Grow organic with not pesticides or anything added at all) and Coconut fibers. I found a bag of soil at Lowes that said organic, and had a long list of everything that wasnt added to it. Thats what you need, dirt with nothing else in it. If anyone else can chime in and help out, please do


----------



## mizblu85 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok. Thank you very much. I've got the coconut fibers. I use that with my Balls. They like it and I love it but that can get VERY expensive when you need a foot of the stuff in a 6x4 cage.


----------



## Benn (Apr 19, 2014)

mizblu85 said:


> Ok. Thank you very much. I've got the coconut fibers. I use that with my Balls. They like it and I love it but that can get VERY expensive when you need a foot of the stuff in a 6x4 cage.



Most of the miracle grow potting soil has fertilizer so be careful. Organic topsoil with well washed play sand( or beach sand) works well but if you going that far might as well setup a bio active substrate.


----------

